# MSI GeForce RTX 4090 Suprim Liquid X



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2022)

With their GeForce 40 Series, MSI is introducing a liquid cooling solution that's pre-filled and maintenance free. While other cards take up three or four slots in your system, the Suprim Liquid X is only dual-slot. Our review confirms: noise levels are fantastic, even the pump is inaudible in idle.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 12, 2022)

Off all the custom cards this one is probably the most reasonably sized card right now.


----------



## skates (Oct 12, 2022)

I was going to get one of these, but sadly all sold out immediately on Bestbuy and MicroCenter.  Newegg says out of stock, so I don't know if it was ever in stock.  Gigabyte has the Aorus which is a triple fan 4090, but going for 1899.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 12, 2022)

skates said:


> I was going to get one of these, but sadly all sold out immediately on Bestbuy and MicroCenter.  Newegg says out of stock, so I don't know if it was ever in stock.  Gigabyte has the Aorus which is a triple fan 4090, but going for 1899.


These are some of the most custom cards. Don't expect that it will have too much supply. I waited almost a year for a 6800XT with a Waterblock. At that time the vendor I was using was Canada Computers and after waiting a year a card came in but it landed in BC and never left to come to Ontario. You may be better served getting a reference card and getting a block from Alphacool on it.


----------



## skates (Oct 12, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> These are some of the most custom cards. Don't expect that it will have too much supply. I waited almost a year for a 6800XT with a Waterblock. At that time the vendor I was using was Canada Computers and after waiting a year a card came in but it landed in BC and never left to come to Ontario. You may be better served getting a reference card and getting a block from Alphacool on it.


Not a bad idea.  The only 4090 available on newegg is the Aorus, everything else sold out.  I think once the 4080 are available, the 4090 will remain in stock, provided stock is available.  Unfortunately newegg allows for purchasing up to 5 units, so I'm sure a handful of people bought the supply and are probably scalping on Ebay.  I'll wait.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2022)

skates said:


> I was going to get one of these, but sadly all sold out immediately on Bestbuy and MicroCenter.  Newegg says out of stock, so I don't know if it was ever in stock.  Gigabyte has the Aorus which is a triple fan 4090, but going for 1899.



every website is out of stock of every 4090 now. lol Nvidia is dumb as shit for not making launch price 3 grand, the idiots still would have sold it out on day 1.  lmao


----------



## Dirt Chip (Oct 12, 2022)

No matter the cost, this is about the only reasonable 4090 out there.
Water is the only sane way to cool those beast.
All fan coolers are stupidly large.


----------



## TechAnalyst (Oct 12, 2022)

I actually don't think the MSI LC was in stock, been watching all morning, I did grab a Strix from newegg and went to order a second after the first and was already sold out.

I want the LC though



CallandorWoT said:


> every website is out of stock of every 4090 now. lol Nvidia is dumb as shit for not making launch price 3 grand, the idiots still would have sold it out on day 1.  lmao


The price for the 4090 isn't unrealistic though, the 3090 on launch was $1499 and the 4090 is $1599 (keeping in mind nvidia isn't involved with exchange rates).  So, for the performance gain/inflation, they didn't really screw anyone over.  If you recall, RTX Titans and X090s were supposed to be somewhat more limited in production numbers, but guessing they still found a market and decided to make many more.

What I notice is that the return of $1k parts, think AMD/Intel over the last couple years, most CPUs were 500-700 lets say in range, MOBOs even top end being 500-800, now, AMD/Intel are closing in on the 900 (CDN), and the high end mobos are $1k, I totally don't miss the "Extreme Edition days"


----------



## Raunhofer (Oct 12, 2022)

Perhaps I missed this, but was the _true height requirement_ of the card mentioned somewhere? I mean with the tubes and cables, what is the absolute minimum height a case should have to house this card.
My PC case is a 4U rack and due to the new cable alignment, it seems I may be out of luck.


----------



## skates (Oct 12, 2022)

TechAnalyst said:


> I actually don't think the MSI LC was in stock, been watching all morning, I did grab a Strix from newegg and went to order a second after the first and was already sold out.
> 
> I want the LC though
> 
> ...


I had commented elsewhere with the same thoughts.  I have a 2080Ti Aouros 1 fan AIO I think I paid close to 1500 for on launch and this MSI is only 250 more and is twice the performance and a 240 AIO, not a 120, so twice the cooling.  I skipped the 3000 due to price and glad I did.  I game at 4K 120Mhz on my LG C1, so this is the right card for me.  I'll wait until they are back in stock, I've waited this long.


----------



## TechAnalyst (Oct 12, 2022)

skates said:


> I had commented elsewhere with the same thoughts.  I have a 2080Ti Aouros 1 fan AIO I think I paid close to 1500 for on launch and this MSI is only 250 more and is twice the performance and a 240 AIO, not a 120, so twice the cooling.  I skipped the 3000 due to price and glad I did.  I game at 4K 120Mhz on my LG C1, so this is the right card for me.  I'll wait until they are back in stock, I've waited this long.


As I said I lucked out, I paid MSRP from newegg canada for a Strix though expensive still prefer the MSI.  The OCs don't translate much into FPS anymore, once you get beyond a certain limit at 4k, a few FPS doesn't translate into a different gaming experience

The 3090/3090 ti though have been good to me, I havent found many games I can just 4k, max everything, hdr etc and enjoy (using three of those new alienware OLED monitors).  I feel were finally in that era where if you spend the money you get the best finally.


----------



## skates (Oct 12, 2022)

TechAnalyst said:


> As I said I lucked out, I paid MSRP from newegg canada for a Strix though expensive still prefer the MSI.  The OCs don't translate much into FPS anymore, once you get beyond a certain limit at 4k, a few FPS doesn't translate into a different gaming experience
> 
> The 3090/3090 ti though have been good to me, I havent found many games I can just 4k, max everything, hdr etc and enjoy (using three of those new alienware OLED monitors).  I feel were finally in that era where if you spend the money you get the best finally.


I agree, this time around seems like the first since the 8800 GT? where I got my $$ worth.  I don't care for newegg allowing 5 units per customer.  2 perhaps, but 5 just supports the Ebay market.  I see a bunch of the MSI Suprim X on Ebay, so I'm hoping that once the 4080 launches, the 4090 will have a longer window of availability.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2022)

Raunhofer said:


> Perhaps I missed this, but was the _true height requirement_ of the card mentioned somewhere? I mean with the tubes and cables, what is the absolute minimum height a case should have to house this card.
> My PC case is a 4U rack and due to the new cable alignment, it seems I may be out of luck.


great question, took a quick shot



http://imgur.com/EHA5s2B


I'd say 20 or 19 cm


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 13, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> great question, took a quick shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, this is just dumb; this positioning of the tubes on an already tall card makes it go from reasonably sized (for its class) to only fitting in the widest cases...unless you mount it vertically. Also, why are the idle, media playback and multi-monitor consumptions almost twice that of the Founders?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 13, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Man, this is just dumb; this positioning of the tubes on an already tall card makes it go from reasonably sized (for its class) to only fitting in the widest cases...unless you mount it vertically. *Also, why are the idle, media playback and multi-monitor consumptions almost twice that of the Founders?*



The pump slows down but it's still running. Could be that.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 13, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Also, why are the idle, media playback and multi-monitor consumptions almost twice that of the Founders?


Not easy to say, same thing on other cards, without watercooling, so I suspect it's the RGB, but why so much? Maybe some VRM changes?


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 13, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Not easy to say, same thing on other cards, without watercooling, so I suspect it's the RGB, but why so much? Maybe some VRM changes?


Yeah, it's really head-scratching, since gaming consumption is barely 10w higher...


----------



## Jimmy_ (Oct 13, 2022)

replacing the EVGA  as they had a costume liquid cooled 3090ti


----------



## Godrilla (Oct 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> every website is out of stock of every 4090 now. lol Nvidia is dumb as shit for not making launch price 3 grand, the idiots still would have sold it out on day 1.  lmao


Local Microcenter has 10s although the one I want in this article is sold out. Zotac has most in stock.  FYI.

FYI also MSI has the 1000 watt atx 3.0 psu available now also at microcenter for those who are interested and on their website.
Lastly be smarter than the scalpers sign up directly on MSI's website as well as other etailers for notifications.
Maybe this is meant to be to make us wait for AMD 7000 series by default.
Reminder MSI was caught scalping 3000 series so....


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2022)

Godrilla said:


> Local Microcenter has 10s although the one I want in this article is sold out. Zotac has most in stock.  FYI.
> 
> FYI also MSI has the 1000 watt atx 3.0 psu available now also at microcenter for those who are interested and on their website.
> Lastly be smarter than the scalpers sign up directly on MSI's website as well as other etailers for notifications.
> ...



Do you know if they are limiting 1 sale per person on 4090's? That's really the only way to curve the third party sellers.


----------



## Godrilla (Oct 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Do you know if they are limiting 1 sale per person on 4090's? That's really the only way to curve the third party sellers.


I went to Microcenter today and bought the Zotac cheaper model and they started to ID people to make sure they don't buy multiple cards. I overheard the worker saying they Restock on Wednesdays and Fridays and each store ordered 6 Suprim Hybrids which have yet to come in. So it seems they aren't sold out because they are still yet to come in.

Another fyi Thermaltake also has atx 3.0 psus available.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Do you know if they are limiting 1 sale per person on 4090's? That's really the only way to curve the third party sellers.


I'd like to think they would limit sales.

Even with Ampere coming more into stock (some months back), my local Micro Center kept the 1 card per household for 90 days. After 90 days, you could purchase another GPU. This may have changed towards the end when stock was no longer an issue, but I'm certain they would have reinforced the 1 card per household every 90 days for the 4090. This limits someone from buying a lot at a time and leaving everyone else standing there with their junk in the hand and nothing to show from their trip to the store.

I know before my Micro Center put this limit in place, some people would come through and purchase a dozen GPUs and wipe out the 3090/3080/3070 stock that they just received in and it pissed a lot of people off, so they changed to limit it to 1 GPU.


----------



## samum (Oct 15, 2022)

Copper waterblock, doesn't appear to be plated, with an aluminum radiator.  How long is that AIO going to last?  This would be my top choice for a 4090, but I expect a video card to run for years.


----------



## Godrilla (Oct 15, 2022)

Update: I was lucky to swap the Zotac for the Suprim liquid and get the Corsair adapter cables. I  am going to attempt to undervolt the card and use it on my 750 watt sfx corsair platinum psu. 70% power limit seems to get 95% performance as long as you have dedicated 375 watts to post.
Jay2cents is going to attempt to use a corsair 500 watt psu in his next video lol.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Oct 16, 2022)

Most reasonable sized card.
Most reasonable performance for the cost. 
I may trade my ROG Strix 4090 for this. 





neatfeatguy said:


> I'd like to think they would limit sales.
> 
> Even with Ampere coming more into stock (some months back), my local Micro Center kept the 1 card per household for 90 days. After 90 days, you could purchase another GPU. This may have changed towards the end when stock was no longer an issue, but I'm certain they would have reinforced the 1 card per household every 90 days for the 4090. This limits someone from buying a lot at a time and leaving everyone else standing there with their junk in the hand and nothing to show from their trip to the store.
> 
> I know before my Micro Center put this limit in place, some people would come through and purchase a dozen GPUs and wipe out the 3090/3080/3070 stock that they just received in and it pissed a lot of people off, so they changed to limit it to 1 GPU.



Yes - Microcenter had a lottery.  They only allowed me 1 card.

Thank you TECHPOWERUP for testing both the Liquid X and the air-cooled model.  I may trade in for the Liquid cooled model.  This, for me, completely proves my theory that Liquid cooled cards make more sense than air cooled.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 16, 2022)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> Most reasonable sized card.
> Most reasonable performance for the cost.
> I may trade my ROG Strix 4090 for this. View attachment 265646
> 
> ...


Nice collection of parts (although in my opinion the Strix is vastly overpriced this time around), which cpu though? Waiting for 13th gen?


----------



## Godrilla (Oct 17, 2022)

Update I was able to run the 4090 Suprim liquid at default and get a time spy extreme gpu score of 18200 on my little itx setup with pcie 3.0 750 watt psu. Strangely my 3090 xc3 ultra hybrid got a score of 8641 on same benchmark. 70% target power got me a score of 17223 ( for the 4090). It seems I have about 10 to 15% performance on the table from my setup. Cheers!

Second run on default close to 19000 gpu score








						I scored 13 496 in Time Spy Extreme
					

Intel Core i9-9900KS Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Barely 2 degrees added to my ambient temperature with open test bench @ 3 hours on benchmarking.
FYI the corsair adapter didn't post ( but did light up with moving fans). MSI tech support said to use the ones that came with the card and it worked after an hour wasted with corsair adapter.


----------

